# need girl names!



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

im thinking of maybe getting a girl instead of a boy, which will maybe be kinder to my chi as it'll have pink everything male or female! but this now poses a new dilemma... girl names! 
im thinking of something quite girly but that'll also suit a chi... any ideas?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

victoria is a nice name  

sorry had to go there after the other mess :queen:

How about Nakita/meena/bizzy/dezi


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

sawwwry...
those are all really cute names... i esp. like Dezi!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

suzi said:


> sawwwry...
> those are all really cute names... i esp. like Dezi!


 dont worry suzi..i was just messing with you.


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I like the name Gracie or Kerri :lol:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Suzi, don't worry, I know Victoria got a laugh out of it too but it's her job to keep us under control lol :lol: 

Now on to names..I got plenty!

Amber
Geisha
Iris
Opal
Topaz
Ava
Aries
Asa
Ember
Juliet
Gypsy


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

how about

Sasha

Molly

Diamond

Kayla

Alexa

Alex

Mercedes


----------



## Kat (Dec 26, 2004)

Here are some that i think are cute 
:wave: 
Lucy

Tahlia

Emma

Amelia


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I like Trixie and Roxie!


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

I like:

Posy
Penny
Honey
Maya
Dina
Betty
Carmel......


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

Yay my chi's name was suggested!

Here are a few more!
Nina.. prnounces "nee nah" means little girl
Guinevere
Arianna
Kaylee
Bridget
Kira/Kyra "keer ah"
Kia "kee ahh"
Lily
Bitsy
Paisley sp?
Paris
Maizy


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Another name I like is 
Kara


Did you think of a name you like yet?


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

i really like lily and honey... lily is my name in hebrew so would i be big headed if i named her after myself?


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

or i could call her jelly..... or KatY?
lol only joking


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Well, if you name her "Jelly" you'll never have to spell out her name..there is all ready a smiley for her


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

i didnt think of that!


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

Twinkie 
Kiwi 
Chi Chi 
TinkerBelle 
Pinky 
Minnie
Annie
Daisy
Chloe
Princess
Tia
Rosie
SweetPea
Lola
Abby


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

you could name her Veronica but call her "Ronnie" for short?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

tattdangel said:


> Well, if you name her "Jelly" you'll never have to spell out her name..there is all ready a smiley for her


 COME ON!!!!!!!!!!! you guys! :shock:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Kemo's mamma said:


> tattdangel said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if you name her "Jelly" you'll never have to spell out her name..there is all ready a smiley for her
> ...



I'm so so so sorry Victoria, that was written last night. I have changed, I really did, you have to believe me  :wink:


----------



## sye (Feb 14, 2005)

i surfed the net for a long time to find a good name for my chi. i chose a japanese name. her name is mina. (pronounced meena) how about jezza? short for jezzabelle, or miko, pixie, miyo, ( meeyo) mimi,. i just typed ethinic names in the search engine.


----------



## ChiGirl (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm really new here, and I don't have a Chihuahua...but I have a lot of names I like:

Jazz/Jazzi
Munch
Muppet
Snapple
Izzy
Yoshi
Yogi
Timon
Timbah
Chili
Nancho
Salsa
Cricket
Jezzabell
Zoey

I don't even know if I will get a Chihuahua any time soon..but I already have a growing list of names...lol


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

believe me chigirl you better start picking names out now!!! im still trying to think of names for my chi! im going to go see her in 3 weeks so i have 3 weeks left to decide on names!!!!


----------

